# Update.....Fluval 2.0 Or Interpet tri spec advice please??



## Smelly28 (22 Jun 2017)

I'm just starting back out after a three year break.... 

I'm looking for a light unit that will retro fit into my aqua one 275... I don't want to hang it above and also don't want it  hovering 50-60 mm above 
So I'm torn between 

Fluval 2.0 planted led unit with Wifi controller 
Or
Interpet tri spec with Bluetooth Controller 

Or something else around that budget if anyone has any ideas?  Many thanks for looking and any advice would be great


----------



## Smelly28 (28 Jun 2017)

Just thought that I would update everyone... I have gone for the Interpet Tri spec. 

Simply because of price and a high recommendation from my local fish retailer, it's been in for two days and I'm very happy so far. I will let people know what plant growth is like in the future when the tank is more mature.. 

Thanks


----------



## Smelly28 (28 Jun 2017)




----------



## tubamanandy (5 Jul 2017)

It's a good light - I've got one


----------



## Lukes (6 Jul 2017)

I agree I have one on a Roma 125 and my plants are growing like crazy!


----------



## nry (26 Jul 2017)

Looks like someone else managed to do what I was wondering, and added a spray bar to the internal Juwel filter outlet   Does it work OK?


----------

